# Finishing lignum vitae in its own resin



## Sylvanite (Aug 8, 2006)

Lately, I've taken to finishing pens made from lignum vitae in their own resin.  The process is very simple - essentially just a friction polish.  I noticed one day as I was burnishing a lignum vitae pen barrel that, when hot, resin boiled up out of the wood.  A few moments of experimentation later, I knew that this resin could easily become an attractive natural finish.  Here's my process:

After sanding, fold a paper towel several times and wrap it around the pen barrel.  Turn at high speed with firm pressure to generate plenty of heat from friction.  The resin will naturally boil up out of the wood.  I know it's there when it starts smoking.  Then I reduce pressure, swipe the paper towel smoothly back and forth across the barrel, and reduce late speed.  The blank will quickly cool and the resin will harden.  The low pressure turning and constant sideways motion smooths the varnish and buffs it to a nice gloss.

Sounds remarkably like a friction polish, doesn't it?  So far, it seems to be holding up much better than the shellac friction polish I used previously, and it adheres very well (better than CA sometimes does).  The thought of finishing a wood in its own resin also appeals to me.  There's a natural esthetic to it.  I suspect the finish might soften at high temperatures, but I'm not planning to leave my pens in an oven.  Lignum vitae naturally has a very high resin content, even when dry (moisture sensor says 8-9% on the blanks prior to turning).  That's why they used to make bushings from it.

Has anybody else tried this method?  If so, what was your success?  Are there any caveats I should be aware of?  Clarity?  Durability?  I'd appreciate your thoughts.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 8, 2006)

Eric, I haven't tried your method, per se, but I've yet to put a finish on LV. I just leave it natural (except for a coat of TSW) after going through 12000MM. And they all still look as good as the day I finished them (at least those I've seen). LV is one of my favorite woods.


----------



## Dario (Aug 8, 2006)

LV is known for releasing its oily resin under friction...that's what made it the favorite material for bearings on marine application. I believe they are still in some submarines in use today, including nuclear submarines [:0].  I guess it is ideal for submarine application also because of the lower resonance characteristic of wood also (vs metal).

That said, I never thought of doing the finishing you described.  Thanks!  It sure is worth trying!


----------



## guts (Aug 8, 2006)

Eric,i have four blanks glued up now,will try your method this afternoon,thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## guts (Aug 8, 2006)

Well Eric,this is my first experience with LV,and i must say it's been a good one,tried your method and was really surprised at how nice it shined up,still gonna try a c.a. on the second set though,thanks again,great tip.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Aug 8, 2006)

The new motto:
Lignum vitae; smoke it if ya' got it! 
[]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />LV is known for releasing its oily resin under friction...that's what made it the favorite material for bearings on marine application. I believe they are still in some submarines in use today, including nuclear submarines [:0].  I guess it is ideal for submarine application also because of the lower resonance characteristic of wood also (vs metal).
> 
> That said, I never thought of doing the finishing you described.  Thanks!  It sure is worth trying!



It also makes great blade guides for your bandsaw (as does Cocobolo). And who doesn't have 1/2" scrap lyting around?[]


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />The new motto:
> Lignum vitae; smoke it if ya' got it!
> []


Does this mean that pen turning would be banded in public places?? []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 9, 2006)

Why would we want roaming bands of pen turners in public places??  That idea will likely get banned! [][][]


----------

